# need help for 1st professional part 1



## hades

m going to appear for 1st professional part i exam to be held this year in october. Can anyone guide me please? is there any site on which i can practise uhs style mcqs. plus few tips on how to attempt paper efficiently and grab good marks. which books to study at this time and also how do they calculate 10% internal assesment. please help


----------



## hades

*help please*

if cant tell anything else atleast just tell me about paper pattern. how many questions are in the paper and for anatomy what is the ratio of question between embryo, histo, GA and gross. please tell #sad #dull


----------



## Rehan

hades,

Please see this thread for some sample questions from UHS Professional exams in the past : http://medstudentz.com/medical-stud...istan-professional-exam-sample-questions.html


----------



## hades

*biochemistry uhs paper pattern*

biochemistry of cell membrane 0.5 seqs 2 mcqs
physiochemical 0.5 seqs 2 mcqs
carbohydrates 1 seq 5 mcqs
lipids 1 seq 5 mcqs
proteins 1 seq 6 mcqs
nucleotides 0.5 seq 3 mcqs
enzyme 1 seq 6 mcqs
vitamins 1.5 seq 7 mcqs
nutrition 0.5 seqs 2 mcqs
minerals 0.5 seqs 2 mcqs
heme metabolism, porphyrias, jaundice 1 seq 5 mcqs

total 9 seqs 5 marks = 45 marks
total mcqs = 45 

0.5 seq = 2.5 marks
1 seq = 5 marks


----------



## syntaX

are you giving the UHS proff?


----------



## hades

*reply*



syntaX said:


> are you giving the UHS proff?


yes


----------



## saleem khan

1st you should find past 5 years papers.
2nd cramming does not work in mcqs they are bit conceptual.
3rd General anatomy is short and easy and should be well prepared.
4th take sound sleeps.
5th the answers to seqs should be to the point.


----------



## shanikhan

"I copied it from one of threads here and it was very helpful......"I am in first year myself so my words doesn't weigh that much still according to me,you should do all the subjects at one time like if you can do a few topics of each subject every that or if thats not possible then do biochem one day,anatomy the next day and physio the day after that or you could do it topic wise like do upper limb for a day or two and then a unit of physio and then some topics of biochem...
Whatever method suits you, actually for sendups i completed the syllabus subject wise but it didnt quite work out for me..
and I think anatomy needs special attention and you must do it twice..
And you must be able to revise the whole syllabus in one or two days..
Physio is kinda easy and there are two holidays as well in the date sheet so you can revise it in 2 days easily..
Biochem needs concentration but its syllabus isn't that much so try to cover it twice as well before the exams.
And about the books ,
*Physiology*:
>Guyton and >Firdous
A few topics of nerves from Mustaq(Compund action potential,chronexie and rheobase)
Heart can be done from guyton(victorial analysis chapter needs not to be done in detail)
CVS if you dont have time can be done from Firdous(great short book) but the chapter of shocks must be done from guyton.
For Blood guyton is enough ,(though functions of Plasma proteins have to be done from Firdous)
and lastly Respiration and high altitude and deep sea physiology is an easy one can be done from firdous or guyton. 
A few extra topics that must be done and are given in guyton in the chapters not included in above mentioned unites.
1-cerebral circulation 2-splenic circulation 3-neonatal circulation 4-Triple responce
5-Temperatare regulation by skin

One thing i would recommend will be to watch Lectures of DR Najeeb over the youtube.Immensely help in important topics like cardiac cycle and T helper cells actions and coagulation cascade etc.Just type DrNajeeb at youtube and you would find his channel.

BIOCHEMISTRY
You would need These books
>Mustaq volume one and two
>lipincot 
>satyanarayna
>FAIQ( a review Book)
Classification of amino acids from satya,Nutrition(Must) and Nucleotides,I think this is enough.
1-Proteins from lipin, first 4 chapters and also from mustaq and heme proteins from lipin (you can exclude the stuff like fibrous and globular proteins and organization of proteins from Mustaq).
2-Carbs from Mustaq,GAGS and mucopolysacchridoses frm lipin also Lactose intolerance and ketone bodies from Mustaq,also remember the names of the digestive enzymes of different components.Glycosides frm satya
3-Lipids from Mustaq and from lipin Leukotrienes and prostaglandins also bile acids and salts and cholithialas(I hope i am spelling it right :s) also Diseases.Lipid peroxidation frm harper
4-Enyzymes from Lipin,classification frm Mustaq and Mechanism of enzyme action and Clinicaly important elevated enyzymes from Harper and Mustaq.(give a read to Mustaq if possible)
5-Nucleotides frm satya and Lipin,
6-organ function tests AST,SGPT given in Lipin as well,but i think should be done frm Satya.
7-Cell frm Mustaq
8-Physicohemical from Mustaq and Harper, buffers from harper ,Donan effect etc Colloides and crystalloid properties frm Mustaq, and also techniuqes frm satya
9-Also PLASMA proteins from satya and nutrition and obesity frm lipin as well, its easy.
10-vitamins frm Lipin(Types of beriberi from mustaq ) and minerals frm Mustaq part 2 .
11-in the End faiq, a review book can be studied in a single day for revision.,will help you alot,Like acidosis and alkalosis etc .
12-signal transduction,membrane structure from harper and G proteins from lipin.

ANATOMY
>BD chaurasia(Must be done)
>Snell(An easy and UHS recommended book for understanding,do thorax from here except the heart and Lungs)
>KLM(you wont need it much but it looks Cool)
Also you can take various aids for visual understanding Like ACLAND's Video Atlas and videos over the youtube and and your very own mnemonics collection.

Hope it will help,these are my choices and not everyone has the same choices and i am not an extra ordinary student so i might be wrong and every institute uses its own books".


----------



## hades

klm clinicals should be done. they are important.
i prefered rj last for thorax and combined it with bd but i will see snell.
for biochemistry can you give me full name of faiq? plus if you are doing blood from guyton i recommend you to do atleast blood indices from mushtaq they are not in guyton they are important.you can also use sherwood physiology especially for nerve physiology. and can you please specify the chapters of guyton for those topics you mention (special circulations, triple response and skin and temperature regulation). 
and thanks alot post was helpful. best of luk 2 u.


----------



## hades

*physiology uhs mark scheme*

cell and homeostasis 1 seq 6 mcq
blood 2 seq 9 mcq
heart and circulation 2 seq 9 mcqs
respiration 1 seq 7 mcq
skin, temperature regulation 1 seq 6 mcq
nerve physiology 1 seq 4 mcqs
muscle physiology 1 seq 4 mcqs

1 seq = 5 marks, 
total 9 seqs and 45 mcqs


----------

